
US inmates stage nationwide prison labor strike over 'modern slavery' - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/aug/20/prison-labor-protest-america-jailhouse-lawyers-speak
======
Fjolsvith
Having done time in state and federal facilities, I would like to comment that
this is stupid on the Inmates' part. There are jobs you can get in a prison,
all have varying levels of income and responsibilities.

Inmates don't have to take a job. However, there are loss of privileges if you
refuse. Prison officials are aware that there are prisoners who are not work
ethic orientated, and so there are jobs where inmates are not expected to do
much more than just be in an area during daytime work hours (albeit they only
get about $5-10 per month in pay). Typically this is a recreation yard orderly
position, where you hang out on the rec yard and lift weights or play
basketball, etc.

There are two classes of really good jobs in prison. The best are "Industries"
jobs, where you go perform really laborious jobs. An example of this was in a
state prison that had a commercial laundry service. I worked in that place
cleaning sheets, towels, and running them through industrial folding machines.
I made minimum wage in that job. There is a lot of competition to get one of
those jobs, and you must be a model inmate with no write-ups to get in. This
means you need some way to keep other inmates from giving you grief that would
require violence to repel.

The second type of good job is the general population job where you teach a
good skill or work in a secure place. I taught computer skills as an example
of the first. I worked in the prison Commissary as an example of the second.
Both jobs paid $100-150 per month, which in prison, allowed me to live pretty
nice. I had enough money to get good hygiene items, snacks, canned soda, and
either a clothing article or a book or two each month.

Prisons don't have to necessarily provide that gratuity. They can just make
you sit in a cell if they really want to.

